# Help with Magic Aire II



## nanavicky

I inherited a Magic Aire II dehydrator. It seems to be an older model with a seed sprouting tray. Unfortunately it did not come with any instructions. I have searched the internet and cannot find any place to get one. Does anyone use one and could give me some pointers on using it? I have a Good4you model that I have used quite alot, but would like to put this one into production also. (side note: this is my first time to start a thread, so hoping did it correctly.)


----------



## PNP Katahdins

You got the thread started fine. Sorry to see no answers for you. I tried a google search but did not find a manual right away.

Peg


----------



## nanavicky

Peg, Thank you for responding. I have been searching and searching with no luck, even emailing dealers who are no help at all. I guess I will just start using it and see what happens. I was really interested in how the sprouter trays would work, as it seems that the heat and air would just dry the seeds out.


----------



## OzarksFarmGirl

According to For Your Kitchen, the Magic Aire II is now the L'Equip 524 Dehydrator - same parts and everything, just a new name. 
For Your Kitchen - L'Equip (Magic Aire II) Product Details

For downloadable Owner's Manual, Dehydrating Tips, Exploded View - Parts, and 
Warranty, visit:
L'EQUIP - 524 Dehydrator

Here's the direct link for the downloadable manual: 
http://www.lequip.com/ftp/documents/306290/1_524_Manual_Small.pdf


----------



## nanavicky

Thank you Farm Girl, I had read that they were now the L'Equip, but when I contacted L'Equip they said they were L'Equip not Magic Aire... Go figure. The L'Equip manual is awesome, but my Magic Aire does not have a temp control, just fan and heater. Maybe the unit is just tooo old to find a manual for. Dehydrating some sauerkraut in it now and seems to work ok... dehydrating pretty quick though and having to rotate the trays is a bit of a pain.


----------



## Oceankayak

we emust have inherited the same dehydrator. I just dehydrated my first yellow squash..I guess 1/8th inch was too thin.. 

The chips stuck to the screens. I'll try 1/4 inch today......... good luck with yours also


----------



## Oceankayak

OzarksFarmGirl said:


> Here's the direct link for the downloadable manual:
> http://www.lequip.com/ftp/documents/306290/1_524_Manual_Small.pdf


Thanks also FarmGirl. This link really helped me too!!!:banana:


----------



## terri9630

Oceankayak said:


> we emust have inherited the same dehydrator. I just dehydrated my first yellow squash..I guess 1/8th inch was too thin..
> 
> The chips stuck to the screens. I'll try 1/4 inch today......... good luck with yours also


Some things tend to stick. If your screens are flexible then the fruit/veggie will peel off when you bend the screen when they are done.


----------



## Christina Potter

Last year I bought the Magic Aire 2 From a thrift shop. It came with the manual, sprouting trays and fruit leather trays. I can scan it and upload it for anyone that would like a copy


----------



## Christina Potter

nanavicky said:


> Thank you Farm Girl, I had read that they were now the L'Equip, but when I contacted L'Equip they said they were L'Equip not Magic Aire... Go figure. The L'Equip manual is awesome, but my Magic Aire does not have a temp control, just fan and heater. Maybe the unit is just tooo old to find a manual for. Dehydrating some sauerkraut in it now and seems to work ok... dehydrating pretty quick though and having to rotate the trays is a bit of a pain.


I have the same one, it came with a manual, I’ll scan it for anyone who would like a copy!


----------



## Christina Potter

nanavicky said:


> I inherited a Magic Aire II dehydrator. It seems to be an older model with a seed sprouting tray. Unfortunately it did not come with any instructions. I have searched the internet and cannot find any place to get one. Does anyone use one and could give me some pointers on using it? I have a Good4you model that I have used quite alot, but would like to put this one into production also. (side note: this is my first time to start a thread, so hoping did it correctly.)


I've scanned mine & attached it for you


----------



## MnPrepper

Christina Potter said:


> Last year I bought the Magic Aire 2 From a thrift shop. It came with the manual, sprouting trays and fruit leather trays. I can scan it and upload it for anyone that would like a copy


I have this model and been searching for a manual. Would you please send me a copy? I’d appreciate it, TYIA


----------



## Shunique

I would love to get a copy of the manual. I have a bunch of fruit to dry and can't find the manual.


----------



## Wolf mom

See post # 11 THE MANUAL IS THERE....Christina Potter was kind enough to scan it for everyone.


----------



## Shunique

Christina Potter said:


> I've scanned mine & attached it for you


I tried downloading the pdf file but there are only 2 pages in the file


----------



## Shunique

MnPrepper said:


> I have this model and been searching for a manual. Would you please send me a copy? I’d appreciate it, TYIA


Could I get a copy?


----------



## MnPrepper

Shunique said:


> I tried downloading the pdf file but there are only 2 pages in the file


I tried also and shows 2 pages


----------



## MnPrepper

Oceankayak said:


> Thanks also FarmGirl. This link really helped me too!!!🍌


This link does not give that info


----------



## MrsFcknEd

Anyone know the running temperature of this? Mine doesn't have adjustable knobs


----------



## jablonke3

Christina Potter said:


> I have the same one, it came with a manual, I’ll scan it for anyone who would like a copy!


I would love a copy!
[email protected]
Thank you!


----------



## DFNinIdaho

Is there any way you could scan the entire manual? It would be much appreciated. Also, does anyone know where to buy parts for it? My heating base just stopped working. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## cheyennekofford

jablonke3 said:


> I would love a copy! [email protected] Thank you!


 Hi! Did you by chance ever receive a full copy of the user manual? Could you post it here if you did? Thanks!


----------

